

America, where you get only one strike - dreamweapon
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/catherine-rampell-america-the-land-where-you-get-only-one-strike/2014/11/03/a05d7dd6-6391-11e4-836c-83bc4f26eb67_story.html

======
mikestew
*"but perhaps it is at least time to reevaluate whether we still deserve the back-patting reputation we so often award ourselves as a land that values second chances and mobility for all. That lowest rung on America’s socioeconomic ladder is looking awfully sticky these days."

When have Americans ever had such a reputation, even amongst ourselves? No,
we're the land that inspired Hawthorne to write _The Scarlett Letter_, the
land initially settled by stuck-up, nosy religious prigs because England had
had enough of their type. It could be argued that America is a land of
opportunity, of which you get one, and after that it transforms to a vengeful
and vindictive lot who will make sure your transgressions aren't soon
forgotten.

The U. S. has a lot of things going for it. Tolerance of mistakes among the
lower classes is not one of them.

